# Концертина



## krep_kospit (6 Янв 2016)

Товарищи, а кто-нибудь имеет удовольствие играть на концертине? Инструмент показался мне очень интересным, жаль, что его практически нет в России(в Белоруссии и Украине, думаю, та же история)...


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2016)

*krep_kospit*,
Отчаялись купить баян?


----------



## krep_kospit (6 Янв 2016)

Нет, жду более интересные предложения  (некрасиво выглядит с моей стороны, наверное...) Ну, а вообще, концертина, что называется, вкатила. Вот, на e-buy нашёл немецкую: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Concertina-2-x-15-Knopfe-Toppreis-/371446570748?_trksid=p


2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2016)

krep_kospit писал:и кнопок там меньше 
хороший выбор. ..

Кстати, правильный подход: посидеть в засаде и подождать то, что устроит, а не кидаться на что попало. Не у всех, правда, на это терпежу хватает


----------



## krep_kospit (6 Янв 2016)

vev/ писал:


> krep_kospit писал:
> и кнопок там меньше
> хороший выбор. ..
> 
> Кстати, правильный подход: посидеть в засаде и подождать то, что устроит, а не кидаться на что попало. Не у всех, правда, на это терпежу хватает


Я отжал у знакомых старый "Этюд", иногда на нём играю, и понимаю, что лучше подождать, да... А Вы с концертинами дело не имели?
Самое кошерное - размер, можно с собой брать.


----------



## vev (6 Янв 2016)

krep_kospit (06.01.2016, 16:23) писал:


> А Вы с концертинами дело не имели?


Не... Мы не имели... Бог миловал  

Правда терзают меня смутные сомнения (С), что разумный баян купить легче, чем концертину. Да и преподавателей/самоучителей больше найти можно.


----------



## krep_kospit (6 Янв 2016)

Цитата:


> Правда терзают меня смутные сомнения (С), что разумный баян купить легче, чем концертину. Да и преподавателей/самоучителей больше найти можно.


Это не сомнения, это, увы, факт...


----------



## krep_kospit (23 Янв 2016)

Я... В общем, вот:


----------



## SDmitriy (23 Янв 2016)

krep_kospit писал:


> Я... В общем, вот:
> 
> Спойлерhttp://www.concertinaconnection.com/jackie-jack.htm


Вот это да! Вы приобрели инструмент?


----------



## krep_kospit (23 Янв 2016)

Вроде того... Я купил не оттуда, а немного б/у(в состоянии нового, плюс учебник и чехол), так как владелец собрался брать другую модель. Ну, и подешевле вышло. Но это не классическая английская концертина, так как имеет только 30 кнопок, и вместо язычков - клапаны(как у аккордеона, кажется, звучит похоже).


----------



## serpodub (24 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте. Поздравляю Вас с покупкой. Очень хотелось бы, чтобы Вы потом описали свой опыт общения с этим инструментом. В России про него знают в основном теоретически, а вот практически... Опишите потом свои впечатления от игры, что удобно / неудобно, легко сложно.


----------



## krep_kospit (24 Янв 2016)

Практически знающие люди есть в СПб, как я понял. Если Вы зарегистрированны в ВК, то вот ссылка на их группу: http://vk.com/english_concertina
Группа только про английской концертине. Специалиста по англо я нашёл в том же ВК, он из Москвы, профессионально играет на англо-концертине ирландский фолк. 
По поводу удобно/нет: так как размер америкаца примерно в полтора раза больше классических концертин, то у Джеки громкий звук и компрессия мехов мне показалась хорошей, четыре такта вытягивает; но и масса больше, поэтому мне очень непривычно держать её на весу, хотя с упором в колено гораздо проще. В плане игры: кнопки размером аналогичны классике, хоть и сделаны из пластика(у более дорогих моделей - металл), по расположению - не уверен, так как тут 30 кнопок, на классике - 45-48.Расположение кнопок, в принципе, запомнить нетрудно. Диапазон - от "соль" малой октавы, до "до" третьей октавы. Мне кажется, более чем достаточно для ученического инструмента. В данный момент упорно прохожу учебник, учу аппликатуру. 
Пока всё


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Мар 2016)

krep_kospit () писал:Практически знающие люди есть в СПб, как я понял. Если Вы зарегистрированны в ВК, то вот ссылка на их группу: http://vk.com/english_concertina
Группа только про английской концертине. Специалиста по англо я нашёл в том же ВК, он из Москвы, профессионально играет на англо-концертине ирландский фолк. 
 В данный момент упорно прохожу учебник, учу аппликатуру. 
Пока всё                                                                                         Уважаемый, krep_kospit!Я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! И от меня ссылка на нотный архив(клуб) для Вашего инструмента (( http://concertinaclub.org/sheet-music )). Kosthenko/


----------



## krep_kospit (17 Июн 2016)

Внезапно. 
Я тут вроде как вполне разобрался с игрой на английской концертине. И что хочу сказать...
1) Звук. После пары месяцев игры он стал гораздо выразительнее, исчезли почти все хрипы(немного на тех нотах, которые редко используются). Однако с прошлой недели было слышно какое-то дребезжание на соль и соль диез первой октавы. Пришлось раскручивать, продувать ротом - так как внешне всё в идеале - почти исчезло. 
Аккорды, если их приходится брать только на одной стороне, звучат как-то блёкло, по сравнению с аккордом, который играется обоими руками. Ну, тут чисто особенность инструмента, думаю.   
2) Пальцы. Было непросто играть левой рукой так, как правой. Научился.  Приходится почти каждый раз придумывать свою аппликатуру, если играю произведение для баяна, например. Естественно, про аккомпанемент приходится забыть. 
Вообще, для концертины существует четырёхпальцевая и трёхпальцевая аппликатура. Я пока овладел только трёхпальцевой. И-и-и... Порой не хватает пальцев обоих рук, чтобы сыграть мелодию, для которой на баяне требуется только одна рука. Хотя очень интересно играть полифонию... 
В целом, на ней можно играть средние по сложности произведения для баяна или аккордеона(или лёгкие - всё зависит от личного мастерства. И, наверное, любое произведение для недиатонической гармони). 

3) Удобство. Привык играть и сидя, и стоя. Мизинцы сначала не хотели держать концертину, теперь слушаются лучше. Петли для пальцев перестали жать, когда научился правильно разворачивать кисть. Вес больше не смущает, но, думаю, при игре долго всё равно с ней не походишь.

Единственный сейчас, для меня, минус - не хватает диапазона нот. Нет, есть много интересных произведений, которые войдут в 2,5 октавы... Но, когда-то любимый "Полонез" Огинского уже не влазит. И ещё некоторые. Сейчас ищу какие-нибудь интересные ноты для указанного диапазона, желательно позабористее(если у вас есть чо, я возьму).

Как-то так.


----------

